# FS! Mosura BioPlus﻿ and Mosura BT-9, food for baby shrimps, Bloor / Keele, shipping



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*FS! Mosura BioPlus﻿ and Mosura BT-9, food for baby shrimps, Bloor / Keele, shipping*

Hi,

I'm selling freshwater shrimp care products:

*Mosura BioPlus* (35g), bacteria for clearer water and food for baby shrimps - *$18* 
*Mosura BT-9* (20g), bacteria, shrimp food - *$24*

The two products are important for breeding/keeping alive baby shrimps. 
Mosura BioPlus is, in fact, a food for shrimplets, Mosura BT-9 is a a way to grow bacteria as a food and cleaning water. Mosura Rich Water can be used instead of Mosura BT-9.

There are original Mosura products legal to distribute in Canada. Taxes are included in the mentioned prices.

Pick up near Keele/Bloor intersection in *Toronto*.
Shipping is available all over Canada. I ship products fast, shipping costs are extra. It's usually $7-$10. Ask me for an accurate shipping cost with your postal code.

Get 3 or more products or live shrimps from me, you will receive a discount.
Look for the others Mosura products here: Shrimp-Tank. Mosura Products

*You can contact me via PM or [email protected] or by phone 647 701 3728
*

 

Mosura BioPlus

Mosura BioPlus is a blend of all natural bacteria scientifically formulated to create and maintain cleaner shrimp tanks. It improves water quality required by highly sensitive shrimp species like Crystal Red Shrimps or Red Bee Shrimps by breaking down and consuming dissolved waste and impurities in water. It is also capable of breaking down physical waste and causing debris to sink down to the bottom of gravel layer and thus maintain a heathy substrate and delay the occurance Old Tank Syndrome.
It reduces mortality resulted with waste accumulation and toxic ammonia levels and helps control pathogenic bacteria outbreaks by competitive exclusion. 
BioPlus contains trace nutrients which are necessary for bacteria to grow and these trace nutrients are also needed by shrimplets and shrimps. It provides a source of food for newly born shrimps by promoting biofilm in the tank, which the shrimplets eats on. It is also an alternative food sources for juveniles and adult shrimps and lowers the infant mortality rate of shrimplets while improving the survival rate for adults. It establishes a balanced microorganism environment which is essential for healthy shrimps, other fauna and flora in a tank.
This products can be used as on going to maintain a healthy level of bio activity, resetting an old failed tank without redo the tank and use to speed up tank cycling.
Use Mosura Bioplus when you have a population bloom, this will ensure each of your shrimplets get enough microorganism as food to enhance survival and growth.
We advise to increase oxygen level when Mosura Bioplus is used, anyway, shrimps like oxygen rich environment. We recommend storing this product in cool places before and after opening. Reduce feeding when Mosura BioPlus is used as shrimps take it as a food source.

Mosura BT-9

Mosura BT-9 is a powerful multipurpose bacteria culture that is specially cultivated to be used in shrimp tanks. It consists of both aerobic and anaerobic bacteria. It purifies water by decomposing ammonia and nitrite. Leftover feed and organic matter are broken down so as to avoid sludge. Mosura BT-9 also lowers Biological Oxygen Demand (B.O.D) and increases dissolved oxygen. Most importantly, it replenishes beneficial bacteria lost due to environmental and tank water changes.
Recommended usage:
during tank setup/cycling (double dose on Day 1, 3 and 7)
after water change (standard dose)
weekly maintenance (standard dose)
high density shrimp tanks (standard dose weekly)
problematic (sudden heavy casualty, on and off small number of death) tanks (standard dose to double dosage every alternate day)
after filter maintenance (double dose on Day 1 and Day 3).
It is recommended to turn on aeration when use with Mosura BT-9 for best result.

Standard Dosage:
1 scoop flat for 100litre of water. Dose directly on tank water.

This bottle treats up to 20,000litre of water !

When using Mosura BT-9 to speed up tank cycling, for the first application, 2 dosages are recommended. 1 is buried under the gravel together with Mosura Old Sea Mud Powder and another dosage is scattered on gravel. Use dechlorinated water filling up the tank.

Thank you for looking.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

*Shrimplets food*

These products are crucial for survival of baby-shrimps. Bacteria are their food.

Look at the Mosura Rich Water products as well.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

BioPlus is a 'hit' currently


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It's available as well as the other Mosura products.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It's available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

These ones are available as well as the other Mosura freshwater shrimp products.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Looking for high quality shrimps breeding products? I have them for sale


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

These great Mosura shrimps care products are available.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Premium Mosura shrimps care products are available.


----------



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi, how often are you suppose to fed the Bioplus?


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

BBXB said:


> Hi, how often are you suppose to fed the Bioplus?


BioPlus is originally baby shrimps food. It's a powder that will be spread all over the aquarium and reach every baby. However, adult shrimps will be happy to pick up its particulars as well 
You need to use it every other day.

Look at the feeding matrix for more details here: http://www.mosura.ca/shrimp-food-c-1.html


----------

